
Webinar-How Blokable uses Mender for OTA updates for scalable housing creation - chaknam
https://mender.io/blog/webinar-or-how-blokable-uses-mender-for-ota-updates-for-scalable-housing-creation
======
mirzak
I work on Mender daily and should know most of the technical aspects :), but
it was very interesting to hear how Mender is providing value in a real life
project and the reasoning behind why Mender was chosen as OTA solution for the
BlokSense Platform.

